# Thinking of buying a Marlin X7 270



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a Marlin X7 270. I have never owned a 270, always a 30-06, but it was stolen last year and I'm on a budget. Seems like a very good rifle and a lot like the remington 700 adl that I had. Its that or a savage axis. Both are 350 with a scope. Just wanted to know if anyone had shot one and if they liked it. Plus with the 270 what grain bullets?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That Axis in .308 is a sweet shooter, they have them at walmart


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*.277" bullets*

With the 270 your pretty much limited to the 130's and the 150's. Nowadays they have came out with some very interesting non-lead bullets that will penetrate like a SOB. If you reload for it, there are countless bullets to play with.

If I were shooting the smaller Fla deer and the average sized hogs,I would choose the 130's. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*.270*

I have had VERY good success with the .270 caliber.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive shot numerous deer and tons of hogs with the cheap ol 130 grain core lokt .270 bullets. Everything I have shot right in the shoulder has dropped on the spot (including several big hogs) if you are trying to save meet and shoot right behind the shoulder for a lung shot nothing I have shot has ran over 50 yards. I would shoot anything with my .270. I have that much confidence in it. I think shot placement is the key to any rifle. My wife shoots a 25.06 and has killed everything she has shot as too. (she shoot the marlin x7) Her gun is my favorite gun we own and the best shooting as far as grouping in my openion) bought the gun and scope out the door at academy for less then 500 (nikon prostaff scope) with rings and everything. It also only took 3 shots to sight in while sitting on a 4 wheeler.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I researched both of these last year and ended up buying the Savage in .270. 
All reports have them basically equal but Savages typically are more accurate of the box. 
They come laser bore sighted and I can tell you that mine was dead on the day I took it home. 
Great gun for the money, either brand


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I think I am going to get the 270 Marlin. It feels just like the 700 adl that I used to have, and I like the adjustable trigger. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

+1 for the x7.my 2506 shoots well with federal premium btsp.We have sold tons f x7's at work and everyone one seems to be impressed for the quality/price.


----------



## hfboats (May 9, 2011)

I got the X7 in 30-06 just like I wanted. I just have not had a chance to shoot it yet. It feels like a better quality than the more expensive rifles. The scope seems ok. I think I will replace it next year with a redfield.


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

The Marlin is a sweet shooting rifle,I really like the trigger. I have a Win model 70 in .270 also hardest decision now is which to take. I shoot 150 gr reloads in both.


----------

